# The Spoiled Under 30 Crowd...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably have seen this but still brings a chuckle each time I receive it...  

If you're 30 or older you will think this is hilarious!!! (& the 40+ crowd will love it even more)!

When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious diatribes about how hard things were. 

When they were growing up; what with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning. Uphill... barefoot... BOTH ways. Yadda, yadda, yadda :roll: 

And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, There was no way in hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on kids about how hard I had it and how easy they've got it! But now that...I'm over the ripe old age of thirty, I can't help but look around and notice the youth of today.

You've got it so easy! I mean, compared to my childhood, you live in a **** Utopia! And I hate to say it but you kids today you don't know how good you've got it! I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have The Internet. If we wanted to know something, We had to go to the **** library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalogue!! 

There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter, with a pen! Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in the mailbox and it would take like a week to get there!

There were no MP3' s, IPODS! If you wanted to steal music, you had to hitchhike to the **** record store and shoplift it yourself! Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio and the DJ'd usually talk over the beginning and @#*% it all up!

We didn't have fancy crap like ‘call waiting!’ If you were on the phone and somebody else called they got a busy signal, that's it! And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you had no idea who it was! It could be your school, your mom, your boss, your Bookie, your drug dealer, a collections agent, you just didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!

We didn't have any fancy Sony Playstation video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'asteroids'. Your guy was a little square! You actually had to use your imagination!! And there were no multiple levels or screens; it was just one screen forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE!

You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off your [email protected]@ and walk over to the TV to change the channel and there was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on Saturday Morning. Do you hear what I'm saying!?! We had to wait ALL WEEK for cartoons, you spoiled little [email protected]@@rds!

And we didn't have microwaves; if we wanted to heat something up we had to use the stove. Imagine that! That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it 
too easy. You're spoiled. You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1980! 

Regards, 

The over 30 Crowd

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Even at 32 purty funny!
What about seat belts? That has changed to have less freedom...Like Bill Engvall said we just learned how to take a fall back then.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff K2, had me rolling :lol:


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm only 27 but most of this applied to me too. Funny Stuff!! Don't forget about Under Dog!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

1980?????????????? You guys started the whimp craze :lol:


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

man, that was absolute truth right there


but now i feel older than i did this morning


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember when things like this would go around and I would understand PART of it. Now there isn't hardly ANYTHING that goes around that I don't know about first hand and REMEMBER. In some cases fondly. :| 

Good laugh followed by a bout of depression. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Atari 2600 ???WTH What ever happened to Pong ?  And that came out after College. -)O(-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Even at 32 purty funny!
> What about seat belts? That has changed to have less freedom...Like Bill Engvall said we just learned how to take a fall back then.


I remember lying in the back window or bed of a pickup I don't think I even knew what a car seat was until I was 20. More than not if I was goofing off in the car my Dad would just hit the breaks real hard and then has I was getting up from the floor reach back and smack me. Now that is child abuse today. I'm 27 but this all applies to me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> What ever happened to *Pong *? And that came out after College.


Al, isnt' it spelled with a "B"? :shock:

Now pass the marathon bar and RC cola! For some reason I have the munchies.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I did the Pong thing not the Bong thing. I was an Athelete.................. now I'm just an obsolete. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I never bonged either. Just thought it was funny.

I do remember pong. We got one for Christmas when I was a kid. We were so excited to play it on our 13 inch black and white TV. Which was great as the game only played in black and white anyway. I remember how excited we were when we finally got a "big" TV. 19 inch zennith. Then about 10 years later when we got one with a remote. 27". We were living large baby. Friends used to come to our house to watch videos because we had the "big" TV.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

We didn't have pong, but we did have a pretty sweet commador 64 with classics like Dig Dug, Moonwalker, and my personal favorite Q-bert!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Al, Garyfish, was that before or after dos? :wink: 


i personally didnt have alot of the techie stuff, i had a mountain right out my back door. it more than likely kept me from much more trouble than i should have found my self in most times. 

ATARI, my buddy had one of those, i think?....hell a channel changer!? that was my main occupation most evenings, but as long as MASH was on, all was good in the house. 8)


----------

